# Sommer 2015 - Wo macht ihr Urlaub?



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

das Wetter in Deutschland wird ab morgen die 30° Grenze überschreiten. Zumindest bei mir. Dennoch werde ich nicht den ganzen Sommer in Deutschland verbringen.

Das Wetter ist mir einfach nicht durchgehend "stabil" genug. Mich zieht es dieses Jahr Mitte Juli für 2 Wochen nach Tunesien - Monastir. Ich steh drauf, wenn es richtig warm ist.

In einem 4* Hotel lassen wir es uns richtig gut gehen. Ist unser 1. Aufenthalt in Tunesien. Bin schon aufgeregt. Was plant ihr so für den Sommer?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Bestell deine Bestattung gleich mit. ;:-^)

Am liebsten in der Natur mit nem Kumpel. Das ist richtig entspannend so abseits von all dem Trubel.
Momentan nur in DE, aber wir planen irgendwann mal nach Schweden oder so zu gehen.
In DE ist ja selbst der Wald keine Natur...


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2015)

Mein "Sommer"-Urlaub war schon.

 

War in St. Louis und sehr schön.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2015)

Darf durcharbeiten.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Darf durcharbeiten.


 

Du bist halt ein Tier! 

 

tt: Ich habe im Sommer auch nicht viel Urlaub, ab morgen habe ich anderthalb Wochen und dann im August nochmal eine Woche. Dann erst wieder im Oktober eine halbe Woche und dat war es dann auch schon für dieses Jahr! 

Ob ich im Augusturlaub irgendwo hin fahre/reise, weiss ich noch nicht. Nächste Woche mache ich aber einen Kurztrip nach Prag. Ich war seit ... 8 Jahren nicht mehr richtig im Urlaub. Von daher reicht mir der Kurztrip auch erstmal wieder :'D Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich zwar auch schon mal so einen Kurztrip nach London gemacht, aber das war ja nicht wirklich "Urlaub"


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Du bist halt ein Tier!


Das nicht. Es gibt halt noch einiges zu tun.

 

Sonst würde ich Urlaub bei dir machen. 2 Wochen lang nur LoL, Bier, andere Katzen und ne junge Dame, die mich anbrüllt, dass ich mich endlich verp*ssen soll.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gestern von ner Woche Nordseeinseln zurück gekommen. Genauer gesagt Föhr.

Für mich der perfekte Urlaub. Ich fahr alle paar Jahre mal da hin.

Es gibt immer wieder was zu entdecken (kulturell, naturwissenschaftlich, sportlich, kulinarisch), ich konnte meinen Hund fast überall mit hin nehmen, es ist nicht so kack heiß, wie in Süddeutschland wo ich leider wohne.

Auto kann auch Urlaub machen, habs kaum gebraucht, war alles wunderbar mit dem Rad zu erreichen, auch für ungeübte Fahrer wie mich.

Ich hab selber keine Kinder, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann scheint es auch sehr kinderfreundlich zu sein.

Und die Nordfriesen sind sowas von freundlich!

Wers mag kann auch am Strand rumliegen. Nur muss man damit rechnen, dass kein Wasser da ist, wenn man sich abkühlen will :-D. Je nach Gezeitenverschiebung. Gibt nur wenig Orte wo immer ein Bisschen Wasser da ist.

 

Ich würde gern dort wohnen, wenn ich dafür nicht alles zuhause aufgeben müsste... Vielleicht wenn ich mal alt bin.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ich würde gern dort wohnen, wenn ich dafür nicht alles zuhause aufgeben müsste... Vielleicht wenn ich mal alt bin.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2015)

Ne Woche Paris im August, im Frühling gehts dann vermutlich für ne längere Zeit nach Asien, bzw. Tibet... Ick freu mir


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juli 2015)

Frühling ist schon wieder 2016 loll2pnoob.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Lass mir doch meine Freude


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2015)

War dieses Jahr schon Korea/Japan, unwahrscheinlich das es noch nen Sommerurlaub gibt. Bestenfalls Herbst. Ist aber nichts in Planung.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2015)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern von ner Woche Nordseeinseln zurück gekommen. Genauer gesagt Föhr.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde gern dort wohnen, wenn ich dafür nicht alles zuhause aufgeben müsste... Vielleicht wenn ich mal alt bin.


 

Mir gehts wie dir. Nur ziehts mich immerwieder nach Island. Da hatte ich vor 5 Jahren auch ein Jobangebot, hab mich aber nicht getraut auszuwandern.  Heut würd ichs vermutlich machen


----------



## Loony555 (5. Juli 2015)

Jahresurlaub war schon im Mai.

Wie üblich unser alljährlicher Pflichttermin, 5 Tage Nürburgring beim 24 Stunden Rennen.

Das wars auch für 2015. Mehr is' nich'.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2015)

5 Tage Ostsee mit ner Freundin. Ganz spontan, da wir beide am 1. August anfangen zu arbeiten passt es.


----------



## Veshrae (7. Juli 2015)

Seit ich aus der Schule raus bin hatte ich im Sommer noch nie Urlaub.

Und das ist nun schon gute 11 Jahre her.

Werde auch diesen Sommer keinen Urlaub nehmen (:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> Er sagt doch er ist aufgeregt.
> Wäre ich auch ..


Glaube eher weil Urlaub nicht weil pew pew. 

Maybe nochmal in Hamburg... Liebe diese Stadt einfach so.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2015)

So... den unangebrachten OT entfernt.


----------



## Waldelfe77 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich mache diesen Sommer endlich meine langersehnte  Donaukreuzfahrt . Ich hab schon so viel tolles über Kreuzfahrten gehört und ich wollte schon immer mal sowas machen. Einfach relaxed auf dem Wasser fahren und die Sehenswürdigkeiten kommen quasi zu mir und nicht andersrum. Außer wenn man zwischendurch aussteigt, ist ja klar. Aber man muss sich ja quasi um nix kümmern auf sonem Schiff. Da freu ich mich echt drauf und bin schon ganz gespannt. In 3 Wochen gehts los


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juli 2015)

War im Juni in den USA.

Nach einer Florida rundreise gings über Alabama nach Georgia und von da aus über South Carolina, North Carolina, Virginia, Maryland, Washington DC, Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey nach New York. Hat mir super gefallen.


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Gardasee & Allgäu


----------



## Keashaa (31. Juli 2015)

Ich mach erst im Herbst Urlaub, dann gehts ab nach Japan


----------



## Nexilein (31. Juli 2015)

Am Schreibtisch...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2015)

Ende August gehts in meine Seelenheimat.<3


----------



## JensDurr (19. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich sehe dass, das Thema schon älter ist, aber ich würde gerne über meine Unterkunft in Kroatien schreiben. In 2015 war ich das Erste Mahl in Kroatien in Sibenik. Ich war begeistert und meine Kinder hatten auch viel Spaß. Letztes Jahr waren wir in Dubrovnik und Opatija. Das war einer der besten Urlaube in meinem Leben. Ich rede schon wieder mit meiner Frau das wir auch dieses Jahr, ein schönes Ort in Kroatien finden  Grüß


----------

